# Mountain Chants



## Killer Kyle (Jul 24, 2017)

Chanterelles are still growing strong in the mountains! Things have slowed down a little since the weather is back to normal. For nearly a month, Helen got hit with a thunderstorm nearly every afternoon. Needless to say, shroom picking was good there for a while. 
I have been out looking around in the bear woods for the last couple days. I found two "motherload" patches, and I mean real, true motherloads, but I woefully lament that I was too late and most of the mushrooms had gone soft. I marked them on maps and promised to return at the right time next year. Lets hope the weather deals us a similar hand next summer!
Happy picking everyone!! Here are a couple from the last two days:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Para Bellum (Jul 24, 2017)

Those are monsters Kyle!  Very nice!


----------



## jeardley (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice Haul. All of mine have dried up, hoping for some steady rain again. Good luck with the bear this season (Assuming you're scouting ahead)


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 24, 2017)

jeardley said:


> Nice Haul. All of mine have dried up, hoping for some steady rain again. Good luck with the bear this season (Assuming you're scouting ahead)



Thanks a lot guys!  Jeardley, you know I'm scouting brother! Yesterday I videotaped a bear on Chattahoochee. It was the 21st bear I have seen this spring/summer. Opening day comes quickly!!


----------



## jeardley (Jul 24, 2017)

Good deal. Sounds like you're in the right area. I've never been bear hunting as of yet, but that is high on my to do list.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 24, 2017)

I've spent the last few days camped on the head of Tellico, and saw some nice patches up Sycamore creek.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 24, 2017)

whitetailfreak said:


> I've spent the last few days camped on the head of Tellico, and saw some nice patches up Sycamore creek.



Hope ya got to bring some nice ones home WF! Next week I am going to do a ramp and Chanterelle pizza. I did a ramp pizza a couple months back and let me tell you, it was out of this world!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 24, 2017)

With those smooth chants, usually when you find one, you find a bunch!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jul 24, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> With those smooth chants, usually when you find one, you find a bunch!



That's good to know Hillbilly! I'm still learning about what kinds of places they like to be found in. I honestly didn't really eat mushrooms until I began picking Chanterelles a few years back. I'd eat them fried on occasion, or in a dish, but just never learned to like them properly I guess. I picked some chants a few years back, cooked them, and liked them a lot. I picked more the next year, lots last year, and even more this year. The more I eat them, the more I like them. Still haven't experimented with other types much though. I can't find a morrel in the mountains to save my dang life man. I don't know what's going on there. I've been marking maps the last couple of years keeping track of known patches. The chants in the bottom pic came from a single patch. Had I struck the patch two weeks ago, there'd have been triple that number in the picture. I barely missed  prime time. The over story was mostly chestnut oak with some white pines, red maple, a few white oaks, and a few red oaks mixed in, but primarily chestnut oaks. It seems they don't like places that are mostly shade...seems like they like partial sun. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 25, 2017)

Killer Kyle said:


> That's good to know Hillbilly! I'm still learning about what kinds of places they like to be found in. I honestly didn't really eat mushrooms until I began picking Chanterelles a few years back. I'd eat them fried on occasion, or in a dish, but just never learned to like them properly I guess. I picked some chants a few years back, cooked them, and liked them a lot. I picked more the next year, lots last year, and even more this year. The more I eat them, the more I like them. Still haven't experimented with other types much though. I can't find a morrel in the mountains to save my dang life man. I don't know what's going on there. I've been marking maps the last couple of years keeping track of known patches. The chants in the bottom pic came from a single patch. Had I struck the patch two weeks ago, there'd have been triple that number in the picture. I barely missed  prime time. The over story was mostly chestnut oak with some white pines, red maple, a few white oaks, and a few red oaks mixed in, but primarily chestnut oaks. It seems they don't like places that are mostly shade...seems like they like partial sun. Has anyone else noticed this?



I've never found many in the sun, none in full sun. The main key to location is that they are mycorrhizal with trees, mainly oaks-so they won't be in areas without oak roots.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice find... Biggest ones I've ever seen!


----------

